# Rage 2 Blade Repalcement Blades



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Well after shooting several deer last season with the rage 2 blades I decided before I went hunting this year I would replace the blades instead of buying the whole new set again. WRONG! Trying to get the middle screw out that the blades pivoted on was a chore and one just snapped in half trying to get it out. The screw threads were gaulded because the blades pivot on them and this is why the threads were stripping. Well after getting the screws out I tried to put the blades on with the new screws provided but no go! So instead I used the provided drive in pins that came extra-guess they know this might happen?? After getting everything back together the blades just don't feel tight in the closed position anymore when compared to a new broadhead, with a new o-ring installed also. I'm worried that they may open premature,ruin the shot or worse wound a deer. Anyone else have this problem or any advice on what to do? Thanks :headknock


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

I havent tried to change my blades out and proly wont! It looks like a chore to do it so I will just go buy 3 more for 39.99 lol.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I tried to change my three baldes out, but stripped the screw on two of them. I sent them back to Rage and a few weeks later I had a brand new package of three with the extra pratice tip sitting in my mail box. I just wrote them a letter saying they stripped out after I used them once and put my name and address in the letter. Sent it normal mail. I went to Rages website and got the address. Thats good customer service!!! I really did'nt think I was going to get anything back. I jsut sent them in to show how they messed up.


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*rage*

*i changed out what i had with no problem if i was you i would take the role pin in the center to a bench grinder and role it alittle and get a pair needle nose pilers to tap it in and i sprayed a little wd 40 on em work great simple cheap fix *


----------

